# St0ked's first cycle Test E/ Dbol



## St0ked

Here goes nothing! This is my first cycle and I am very proud to be a member of this group and get tips and help from you guys. I will update this thread every two days during my cycle. I have done a great amount of research and think that I am ready to do this.*

Stats:
Height- 5'11"
Weight- 185

Gear that I will be using:
Weeks 1-12= Test E 500mg twice a week (Monday and Thursday)*

Weeks 1-4= 40mg Dbol everyday. May go up, may go down depends on how I feel when I take it.*

pct= weeks 15-18

Clomid 40/40/20/20
and nolva 100/100/50/50


I also have Aromasin on hand. Any advice on when I should take it? I figure I'd start taking it when I run into symptoms but if there is a safer way to go about it then please let me know.*

I will be posting lifting stats, my workouts, diet, and everything else in the future. Ohh and a thread isn't good without pictures so I'll be posting those as well. I can't wait to get things started! Thanks in advance for the help/ tips! Happy to be a member here.*


----------



## UltraAlmondy

This was my pretty much exactly like my first cycle. Just eat TONS and TONS of food  Anyhow seems like most people advise taking aromasin on the first day you inject, others will say 2-3 weeks in. I prefer starting first day just to keep my mind at ease but with ethanate it will take awhile for the test to enter the blood anyhow so if you wanted you could start later. Also, for the average person even 25 mg aromasin a day will not crash estrogen--though I do not advise it because everyone's different. I'd start with 12.5 mg EOD and go from there. If your nips start getting puffy/itchy/hurting you could think about going 12.5 mg ED or more. Just look up the effects of low/high estrogen to know if it's getting extreme in either direction. Blood tests would obviously be the most accurate but you can def get by without them by feeling it out.

Looking forward to the log brother!


----------



## SuperBane

You sure you got your dosing right for the Clomid?
Maybe 100/100/50/50


----------



## Bro Bundy

im sure u didnt mean to have your pct week 1-4..you meant 3 weeks after your last pin right?Beside that lift till u see god and eat like crazy good luck


----------



## St0ked

UltraAlmondy said:


> This was my pretty much exactly like my first cycle. Just eat TONS and TONS of food  Anyhow seems like most people advise taking aromasin on the first day you inject, others will say 2-3 weeks in. I prefer starting first day just to keep my mind at ease but with ethanate it will take awhile for the test to enter the blood anyhow so if you wanted you could start later. Also, for the average person even 25 mg aromasin a day will not crash estrogen--though I do not advise it because everyone's different. I'd start with 12.5 mg EOD and go from there. If your nips start getting puffy/itchy/hurting you could think about going 12.5 mg ED or more. Just look up the effects of low/high estrogen to know if it's getting extreme in either direction. Blood tests would obviously be the most accurate but you can def get by without them by feeling it out.
> 
> Looking forward to the log brother!



How were your gains?


----------



## St0ked

Brother Bundy said:


> im sure u didnt mean to have your pct week 1-4..you meant 3 weeks after your last pin right?Beside that lift till u see god and eat like crazy good luck



Yeah, weeks 1-4 of pct after the cycle. I'll edit that. I knew what I was talking about! Haha. I need to clarify that for future views. That


----------



## St0ked

Superman said:


> You sure you got your dosing right for the Clomid?
> Maybe 100/100/50/50


 
Yeah typo, can't figure out how to edit that.


----------



## St0ked

Here is a picture of me right now. Shitty picture but just to give yall an idea


----------



## pirovoliko

welcome to SI and good luck bro.  Great advice so far..but I also think you might have your PCT mgs reversed.


----------



## St0ked

pirovoliko said:


> welcome to SI and good luck bro.  Great advice so far..but I also think you might have your PCT mgs reversed.



Why do you say that?


----------



## pirovoliko

thought a standard pct was nolva 40/40//20/20  and clomid 100/100/50/50.  You switched them up.


----------



## UltraAlmondy

St0ked said:


> How were your gains?



Probably something around 13 lbs were kept after PCT. I also wasn't going on an all-out bulk, wanted to retain my figure a bit  Dbol is going to blow you up and you'll feel great but don't let it affect you when you seem to lose some mass after you stop taking it--it's just the water!


----------



## Jada

Looking forward towards ur log.


----------



## St0ked

Here are my stats as of now. I feel like after doing this it was like a reality check of damn....... I got a long ways to go before I am satisfied. LOL But anyways I thought that I would share this with whoever cares. I'm kind of lop-sided lol


----------



## St0ked

Sorry you have to tilt your head. I cant get the damn thing to rotate the right way. It is straight up and down on photobucket but on here it is sideways.... Oh well, that will do. After my cycle when the number are a lot bigger I will be sure to make it straight up and down.


----------



## Tilltheend

Your looking good St0ked.


----------



## Jada

Stoked have u noticed a difference I workout at this moment?


----------



## St0ked

Nope, Havent receieved my gear yet..... It should arrive this week. I check the freaking tracking number like every hour. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday I should get it. Thursday at the very latest. I'll be taking pictures and everything for yall. Don't worry. You guys will be the first to know when stuff happens. Now it's just that waiting game.....


----------



## St0ked

tilltheend said:


> Your looking good St0ked.



Thank you very much! Can't wait to make some big gains (hopefully)!


----------



## St0ked

Today I finally got my shipment of gear from my lab. I was very happy and very excited. Tonight was my first pin. I pinned 1 ML of Test E into my right glute. Doesn't hurt at all. I had some trouble pulling it in thru the vial but I am about to look up some tips and tricks. I know the whole push the air in and let it go in but it wasnt working very well. I am very excited.


I had a question though. When is a good time of day to take my dbol? Should I take it tonight or start in the morning? Here are some pics!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Take your full dose of dbol 1 hour pre workout. On non training days just take it whenever.

As for drawing from the vial, all I see there judging by the blue color are 25g needles. You need say a 20g to draw.  The needle is just too small.  So get bigger needles, and it also helps to heat the gear in hot water.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Let me ask though, where is the AI? Where are your PCT drugs?


----------



## St0ked

PillarofBalance said:


> Let me ask though, where is the AI? Where are your PCT drugs?


I have my clomid, nolvadex and aromasin. I've just had it a long time waiting for the gear. Just took a picture of what was new.


----------



## Jada

Looks nice enjoy


----------



## St0ked

Cycle day 2

My ass is kind of sore, like someone punched me hard in it from the injection. Nothing serious and nothing that I can't put up with. 

I usually work out around 7:00 pm so I think that I am going to start taking 1 20mg dbol in the morning time and another around 5:30 pm. Does that sound okay? I've done a lot of research and everyone seems to be saying all different times so I really don't think that the time matters just as long as I make sure that I take it.

Later guys.


----------



## Jada

Stoked it sounds fine to me just like POB said just take the sec dose an hr before .


----------



## St0ked

Today is only day 2 of dbol at 40mg per day. It may be a mind fuck but I think I can feel it already.


----------



## jyoung8j

Seems fast I'm curious Wht the experts say.. where's the gear from.. how long take to get


----------



## St0ked

On average it takes a week to really be feeling it but it's an oral so it also works instantly as well.


----------



## St0ked

Just got my shipment from Manpower. Awesome fast shipping. Haven't tried them yet but very respectable company.


----------



## St0ked

Gained 3 pounds in 4 days. I'm at 186, dropped some weight before I started. I can feel myself growing. My work is kinda hectic and hard to eat a lot so I have been drinking a lot more shakes than I would like to. I drink 3+ shakes a day. I know that's not the best way to go about it but definitely better than nothing.


----------



## Jada

hey stoked with the eating do what u have to do , u can also take some healthy fats such as almonds peanut butter with the shakes. What u can also do is try to get ur meals early as possible then take some shakes down. Wait till test kicks it's on! Remember try to eat , diet is # 1.


----------



## St0ked

Jadakiss said:


> hey stoked with the eating do what u have to do , u can also take some healthy fats such as almonds peanut butter with the shakes. What u can also do is try to get ur meals early as possible then take some shakes down. Wait till test kicks it's on! Remember try to eat , diet is # 1.


Thanks a lot. I'll definitely try that! I do bring peanut butter to work and eat a scoop or two every couple hours just to keep feeding my body. It's tough because I work in a warehouse with no ac and in Florida it gets really hot so I sweat my ass off constantly and its very hard to stay properly hydrated.


----------



## bubbagump

Im in for the ride.


----------



## St0ked

Thanks man! I could use all the help I can get!


----------



## St0ked

Haven't needed to take my aromasin yet. Kind of happy about that. Will keep looking for sides.


----------



## Mind2muscle

Just checking to see how things are going  Hows the weight gain?  I just started a cycle on 10/1.  I got sick though this past week so I havent been to the gym in 5 days.


----------



## St0ked

Things are going okay. I am at 191, gained 5 more pounds in 9 days. Up to 191 pounds. Still have my full set of abs so I'm very happy with that. Still no changes really when I look into the mirror. Just waiting for this Test to kick in. Tomorrow is the first pin of my 3rd week. Excited

Today I built a squat rack, thought I'd show you guys. No i can do curls in my squat rack whenever I want 





I will take some picstures of myself tomorrow.


----------



## Jada

Damn man! U did a great job! Looks official!


----------



## St0ked

Jada said:


> Damn man! U did a great job! Looks official!



Thanks man! It only took about an hour to build. I plan to do some other stuff with it like add a dip stand to it somehow off to the side or something. Just something I can use at home and if I don't go to the gym.... I'll post more pictures of it when I am done. Should be pretty cool I hope


----------



## St0ked

I put 500 pounds on it and it held up like a champ! No signs of breaking or anything..... anyways this is my cycle thread so I'll stop posting about this.


----------



## St0ked

Today start's weeks 3 of my cycle. 1st pin of the week is tonight. I have been putting a little more test in the syringe so I'm getting roughly around 600 mg's of test per week. I will take some pictures tonight... Stand by.


----------



## St0ked

Here is a current picture of me.


----------



## St0ked

My chest is severely lacking. I'm changing my workout schedule to chest twice a week


----------



## Jada

Ur gonna fill up nice bro, try not to ramp up every week stay at 600 for the whole cycle. When it kicks it's on!


----------



## St0ked

Most recent picture. This was today, Friday morning. Today marks just the 4th week of my cycle so the best is yet to come. I don't know if anybody else can tell but I sure do feel like I am making some nice gains. Just thought I'd share a pic with yall.


----------



## Christosterone

Get swill bro


----------



## St0ked

Christosterone said:


> Get swoll bro



I'm trying broski!! Haha


----------



## Jada

Sup  how much u weigh so far? Hows ur diet coming along?


----------



## St0ked

I'm at 204 weighing in the morning, diets going pretty good.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Prof PIC!! Fagggggg  <3 you


----------



## St0ked

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Prof PIC!! Fagggggg  <3 you



just gotta do it hahahaha. I'm a tool, can't help it!


----------



## St0ked

I hit a nerve in my left quad on Thursday, still hurts today. It's slowly going away. I think the quads are my favorite spot to pin now, very easy. Trying traps next.


----------



## jyoung8j

I hate the quads.. been doing prop in them once a wk and next day can barely walk lol.. keep up the work..j


----------



## St0ked

Yeah, I switched back to pinning my glutes, quads feel like they get a little more sore than my ass does.


----------



## Tilltheend

St0ked said:


> Yeah, I switched back to pinning my glutes, quads feel like they get a little more sore than my ass does.



Do you pin a certain muscle spot every time or do you rotate injection sites?


----------



## 3DRanger87

Cool log dude, what weight and week are you at now ?


----------



## Jt79zxt

Nice progress .. Keep us posted

So what type of doses are you running you AI?


----------



## St0ked

Tilltheend said:


> Do you pin a certain muscle spot every time or do you rotate injection sites?



The only thing that I can pin and it not really hurt (virgin muscles i guess) are my glutes..... I rotate each cheek every injection.


----------



## St0ked

3DRanger87 said:


> Cool log dude, what weight and week are you at now ?



Thanks man! I'm in week 6. Currently 207 pounds, haven't gained a lot fat but some solid muscle. Sticking to my diet pretty well. I can definitely see the gains!


----------



## St0ked

Jt79zxt said:


> Nice progress .. Keep us posted
> 
> So what type of doses are you running you AI?



I'm not running an AI at the moment. Haven't seen any REAL gyno problems. I have Aromasin on hand just in case though!


----------



## St0ked

Here is an update currently of my back on leg day. It gets bigger when I got a good pump going on. Just sharing a current picture!


----------



## Popeye

Looking good man...will be following.

Have you straightened out your PCT doses? It's still wrong in first post and hasn't been commented on again since first page.


----------



## St0ked

Popeye50 said:


> Looking good man...will be following.
> 
> Have you straightened out your PCT doses? It's still wrong in first post and hasn't been commented on again since first page.



Yeah I have straightened them out, pretty much the opposite from what it says. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## St0ked

A couple videos I downloaded off my phone. Nobody make fun of me, these aren't my maxes!


----------



## St0ked




----------



## St0ked

A wheel picture pre leg day


----------



## St0ked

Just click on the first 2 and you should be able to see the videos.....


----------



## St0ked

some food prep


----------



## St0ked




----------



## St0ked

A little transformation


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Bro,

Some great gains there. Your Delts and Traps look great..no homo


----------



## Christosterone

Lookin good man, make sure your rack doesn't break on you!


----------



## St0ked

IWannaGetBig said:


> Bro,
> 
> Some great gains there. Your Delts and Traps look great..no homo


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## St0ked

Christosterone said:


> Lookin good man, make sure your rack doesn't break on you!



Yeah that was something I made at home, dont use it all the time, just when I dont feel like going to the gym.... I got the whole thing nice and tight now, doen't move or anything anymore. I was just trying it out....


----------



## DF

Nice pic update brother.  You've put on some nice solid muscle.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## St0ked

Dfeaton said:


> Nice pic update brother.  You've put on some nice solid muscle.  Keep up the good work.




Thanks a lot man! It will always be a work in progress!


----------



## St0ked

Finally started taking Aromasin the day before yesterday. I am taking 25mgs every other day. My nipples started to hurt directly underneath the nipple. So hopefully that clears it up, if not I will switch to every day...


----------



## losieloos

Good gains my friend


----------



## St0ked

Thanks a lot Losie!


----------



## St0ked

Back shots


----------



## jyoung8j

Nice back shot!! Good work bro..


----------



## St0ked

jyoung8j said:


> Nice back shot!! Good work bro..



Thanks a lot man! Appreciate it!!


----------



## AlphaD

St0ked,  I went through your log very nice, great work and good gains man.  I will stay tuned.


----------



## St0ked

AlphaD said:


> St0ked,  I went through your log very nice, great work and good gains man.  I will stay tuned.



Thanks a lot! Means a lot to me! Happy lifting!


----------



## jennerrator

damn, have some traps!


----------



## St0ked

Jenner said:


> damn, have some traps!



Hahaha, I love me some shrugs! I actually I think I got them from playing football for so long. Tackling builds up the shoulders.... One of my favorite bodyparts!


----------



## St0ked

Just pinned starting week 9, I was thinking about running this cycle for more than 12 weeks..... Maybe around 14-15 weeks. Do you guys think that would be okay or should I stop running at my originally planned 12 weeks?


----------



## jyoung8j

Most guys on first cycle go 10-12.. but personally I wouldn't b afraid to go 16-18wks.. just feel ur body out.. if all's good go for it..


----------



## St0ked

St0ked said:


> Just pinned starting week 9, I was thinking about running this cycle for more than 12 weeks..... Maybe around 14-15 weeks. Do you guys think that would be okay or should I stop running at my originally planned 12 weeks?



Bump for more advice on this question!?!?!?!


----------



## PillarofBalance

14 weeks won't hurt so long as you have enough of everything.


----------



## ccpro

Looking good bro, making quality gains!!!


----------



## St0ked

PillarofBalance said:


> 14 weeks won't hurt so long as you have enough of everything.



Yes, I will have enough soon. Thanks for the help. I'm gonna go 14 weeks, currently on week 9 I believe. Still growing!!!


----------



## St0ked

PillarofBalance said:


> 14 weeks won't hurt so long as you have enough of everything.



Thanks a lot man! Means a lot to my ego


----------



## BigGameHunter

Stoked Ive been watching this and Im very impressed.  This is what it all about in my opinion.  Get a goal and stick to it no matter what.  Use whats at your disposal to your advantage,  Combine that with your  diciplined approach & your growing man, you look like you have your act together.   Im proud of you.


----------



## St0ked

BigGameHunter said:


> Stoked Ive been watching this and Im very impressed.  This is what it all about in my opinion.  Get a goal and stick to it no matter what.  Use whats at your disposal to your advantage,  Combine that with your  diciplined approach & your growing man, you look like you have your act together.   Im proud of you.



Thank you very much, that means so much to me. You made my day. Glad that you can see that I am serious about this. Much respect. I am just beginning this journey!


----------



## BigGameHunter

St0ked said:


> Thank you very much, that means so much to me. You made my day. Glad that you can see that I am serious about this. Much respect. I am just beginning this journey!



Youve earned it Bro.


----------



## St0ked

Whats up guys, just checking in because I haven't lately. I am weighing in right now at 205 pounds. I just switched labs for my test e and am currently running All American Anabolics gear now. I am very happy with switching labs and think much bigger things are going to come!


----------



## g0re

What were u running before?


----------



## St0ked

g0retekz said:


> What were u running before?



I was running AML


----------



## St0ked

Alright boys. Shits been acting weird. I'm on My last week of test right now. Anyways, I cannot keep or hold an erection for more than 20 seconds. When I'm with my chick I seriously cannot get it up. I'm worried because at my age this crap shouldn't be happening. I need some help. What should I do??


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

What are you dosing your AI at?? Aromasin I assume


----------



## St0ked

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> What are you dosing your AI at?? Aromasin I assume



I haven't used my ai, which of course is Aromasin, in probably 3 weeks now. I'm so confused....


----------



## creekrat

Definitely sounds like an estro issue to me


----------



## St0ked

creekrat said:


> Definitely sounds like an estro issue to me



So should I start taking my ai?


----------



## PFM

The Aro guys will chime in with their experience and advice. Definitely an E2 issue, it's only temporary, don't worry.


----------



## corvettels3

Instead of guessing just pay the 50.00 and get your bloodwork. You will have your results in 2 days. good luck..


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

St0ked said:


> I haven't used my ai, which of course is Aromasin, in probably 3 weeks now. I'm so confused....



Dont be confused dumb dumb, shit doesnt happen overnight, your Estro has built up over the past 3 weeks and your dick has finally had enough of it said fuck you, lol. You should never have stopped dosing it completely, Silly Wabbit


----------



## St0ked

I never really took it. I took it for maybe a week because I felt a small bump underneath my nip but it went away pretty quick so I just stopped using it.


----------



## St0ked

corvettels3 said:


> Instead of guessing just pay the 50.00 and get your bloodwork. You will have your results in 2 days. good luck..


Yeah that's what I will be doing hopefully on Monday.


----------



## St0ked

Haven't been on in a while! Been training a lot and am ready to start my 3rd cycle. Looking forward to participating in the forums more!


----------



## Beedeezy

Look forward to updates. I see you're in the same neighborhood as me.


----------



## McDuffy

Stoked, what were your weight gains for this cycle. i read the whole thread. seems like midway you stopped posting stats and progress. what weight did you get up to and what was the weight after PCT?


----------



## St0ked

McDuffy said:


> Stoked, what were your weight gains for this cycle. i read the whole thread. seems like midway you stopped posting stats and progress. what weight did you get up to and what was the weight after PCT?



A little late response... but I gained and sustained about 15 pounds off of this cycle.


----------

